# Losing Coolant



## samkal (Jan 8, 2009)

Car Desciption: Nissan Sentra GXE 2002
Miles: 100250

Last November I found car was losing coolant and I used to put back lost coolant. However one day my car overheated and the dealer came up with replacing head gasket. Head gasket , themostat and radiater head was replaced by local garage mechanic. However, car is still losing little coolant. I drtove around 3000 miles since head gasket was replaced, car never overheated but lost all coolant from resovoir. Took back to the garage , they tested and said compression is ok and does not look there is leak. Mechanic told me now onwards just keep putting coolant evry other week into the car.
Can someone tell me what should do with this car.

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Was the head send out and checked for cracks? One thing I would do is remove the spark plugs and use a coolant system pressure tester to pressurize the system and let sit overnight in a spot where it can be checked for leaks. Putting cardboard under the engine compartment is a good idea. Coolant coming out of one or more of the spark plug holes, obviously, means that the head will need to be removed, again. Another test that can be performed is a cylinder leakdown test, providing one has the equipment to do so; this tests the sealability of the cylinder being tested.


----------



## samkal (Jan 8, 2009)

They did not send out for checking cracks when head gasket was replaced. They opened all spark plugs to check the leak. They also did pressure check. In addition, they keep running engine 5-6 hrs and found little coolant was lost..


----------

